# What kind of stamp/ texture is this



## Ianj42 (10 mo ago)

I can’t find any stamp that seems to match this texture anybody have any ideas or any way to replicate this texture well enough it blends in?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

some kind of stomp n drag with a hawk. looks like they put mud on hawk with a knife and stomped it on ceiling. then drug over it with knife.

nasty looking imo


----------



## roccoboy12334455 (8 mo ago)

picks drywall said:


> some kind of stomp n drag with a hawk. looks like they put mud on hawk with a knife and stomped it on ceiling. then drug over it with knife.
> 
> nasty looking imo


Thats exactly what it looks like. Large hawk either dipping flat into loose mud(like Bella technique)or spread with a 12 or 14inch knife. Then dragged slightly maybe. Squares show. Not my favorite. Lacks depth. Oh well


----------

